# Question about missed pills?



## florabundance (May 29, 2008)

Ok, i'm a little confused as to what to do...
I've been on the pill for two months - yesterday was the beginning of my third - but yesterday I noticed that in my last pack (from the second month), I missed the one before the final pill of that pack (if that makes sense). I did take the final one though. This past 7 days has been my "break week", and I took the first pill from the third pack yesterday as I should. 
I'm also seeing my boyfriend tomorrow and we'll be having sex. As a personal preference, though, we never use condoms, but i've never been so scatty as to have missed a pill. So, to be on the safe side, would it better for me to use a condom "just in case" - or am i covered?
TIA
x
x


----------



## rosenbud (May 29, 2008)

Yes if in doubt use a condom, your boyfriend won't mind and will probably respect you more for being up front with him.

I've accidently missed a pill before and just use condoms for a couple of days afterwards also I use condoms if I have been ill or had an upset stomach.....I'd rather be careful than think 'oh it'll be OK ' and then something unwanted happening.


----------



## lainz (May 29, 2008)

pills dont work till after the 3rd month youve been on them.


----------



## florabundance (May 30, 2008)

um..what? that doesn't make sense.


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_pills dont work till after the 3rd month youve been on them._

 
Please don't spread this kind of mis-information. People should talk to their *doctors *about birth control.


----------



## Jot (May 30, 2008)

I'm not sure completely and don't want to give you false information, you should look at the guide leaflet in the pack or speak to a doctor/nurse/family planner. I would say if in any doubt then its better to use a condom and be safe.


----------



## mahreez (May 30, 2008)

did you have your period already during the 7 day break period? coz its supposed to occur during that phase right? if you did then i think you're safe already. i occasionally miss pills, but i take them the next day within 12 hours from the time you're supposed to take the pill. 

better read the guidelines on the pack though...they usually have suggestions on what you should do when you missed a pill, and it also depends on which week you missed a pill.


----------



## unbelizable (May 30, 2008)

Usually when you first go on the pill they say use condoms for the first 14days as a precaution - the pill should start to work from the moment you start to take it. If it took 3 months for a pill to protect you from getting pregnant they would tell you to use condoms for the first 3 months - which they don't, they just say the first 14 days. It can take up to 3 months to realise whether that particular pill is the right one for you (I only know this as I have recently started a new brand and had to try it out for 3 months.. turns out it isn't for me as it has given me incredibly oily skin!)

If you're worried you should use condoms. 

The pill stops an egg from being released, some people experience a period in their break week this is just the lining that can seem like a 'period'. But definitely use condoms if you're worried. 

The pill you seem to be talking about has a 12 hour window to take it in if you've missed it, other pills which are protesgeton only (haha can't spell), have a 3 or 4 hour window (except for a brand called Cerazette which is a 12 hour window like the combined pill).

All pills are different - take combined pills for example - they all have 7 day breaks but they all work differently. Definitely read the information pack and if you're still confused/concerned go speak to your doctor/nurse but I think that all they will say is continue as normal and use condoms as an extra precaution. 

Hope I helped?


----------



## Bonbonroz (May 30, 2008)

If you had your period during the 7-day break, I guess it's safe. Bit I'd say you should use a condom, just in case, and ask your doctor to have a more professional and sure opinion. You can just call him/her!

When I happen to miss a pill (because I have a very taking job with strange schedule) I always use a condom, just in case, during the time remaining til I get my period.


----------



## florabundance (May 30, 2008)

thanks guys 
I did get my period during the 7 day break (a bit before actually but that always happens) but yeh, I used a condom so no worries.


----------

